# Demo Daze



## Skimaine (Dec 9, 2010)

Sugarloaf's demo days are this weekend.  With the new technology in play this year just curious as to what ski's folks would have on their demo list.  I bought a pair of Volkl Bridges this year for softer snow and east coast powder days.  I am looking to replace my Volkl AC3s in the next couple of years with something strong on hard snow.  I would prefer an All Mountain ski that is good on hard snow but would consider a hard snow specialist.  I can ski most any front face trails but I am not an aggressive skier and I crossed the 5 decade barrier recently.  I am a novice in the bumps, but continue to work on those skills and also want a bump capable skis.  I have the AC30's and AC50's in the list, however, AC50 is more than likely more ski then I can handle.  I will try the Nordica Enforcer, Rossi Avenger and Rossi S86.  To try some of the new technology and I am going to try the Volkl Kendo and K2 Side Stash.  Should be fun.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 9, 2010)

Skimaine,
So this year's Bridge is supposed to be a pretty good ski..y/n?  Have read "good floatation" in more than a few writeups.. Sorry to say..wkends for me will be half-days....hope the Dynastar clan brings along a Sultan 94.  Will be fun in the cut-up afternoon snow.


----------



## Skimaine (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes the Bridge receive at make-over for 2010/2011 and it has received favorable reviews. Volkl added their rocker technology so it should be good in East coast powder and soft snow conditions. It is also supposed to have decent hard snow bite as well. A knowledgeable  Sugarloaf shop employee road last spring and gave it high praise.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 9, 2010)

I am planning on demoing a pair of Bridges this weekend.  I have heard great things.  Similar to the Mantra but supposed to be more fun all around and better float. You planning on heading up this weekend?

If Blizzard is there, I am going to see if they have the 8.1 and 8.7 since they have been widely loved by many on this board.  I also want to check out the S86.  A few different people have said they are amazing.


----------



## Skimaine (Dec 9, 2010)

The Bridge is more forgivable and manageable than the Mantra.  Like the AC50, the Mantra is probably more ski than I can handle.  I may give it go if the opportunity arises.  I did not have a specific Blizzard on the list, but they clearly are making some great planks.  Maybe give the Blizzard G-Power a go.  Looks like it would be a solid hard snow ski.  I will be hitting the demos both Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Rushski (Dec 9, 2010)

Give the Blizzard magnums and Supersonicsa a shot for harder snow...  Also the Nordica line has plenty of skis that can fit that bill as well.


----------



## billski (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm looking a doing a demo day next Saturday the 18th.   In general, do most manufacturers have the same gear at every mountain?  Trying to decide where to go.  While terrain matters, selection does too.  Thanks.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 10, 2010)

Bill I think it all depends what the reps have. I "think" the reps buy the skis from the ski company, than go out to the various mountains. It's a somewhat interesting setup. Almost like the reps are contractors? Someone here will know more than I do.  Didn't philpug used to be a rep?


----------



## 57stevey (Dec 10, 2010)

Rushski said:


> Give the Blizzard magnums and Supersonicsa a shot for harder snow...  Also the Nordica line has plenty of skis that can fit that bill as well.



The 2011 Nordica Jet Fuel might be right up the OP's alley. Similar performance to the AC50 but more forgiving in the tail. The Blizzards were nice too.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 10, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Bill I think it all depends what the reps have. I "think" the reps buy the skis from the ski company, than go out to the various mountains. It's a somewhat interesting setup. Almost like the reps are contractors? Someone here will know more than I do.  Didn't philpug used to be a rep?



All of the reps that come to the Demo Day at Jiminey Peak own their skis.  they buy them very cheap from their respected companies but they own them all and are responsible for their maintenance and safe keeping.  At the end of Demo season they can go and sell them off to recoup the costs and to help fund the next years skis.

Usually a rep will not have a complete inventory of every model and every size that a company carries.  It is just to many skis.  On bigger demo days they will have more than one rep from a company and when they combine there fleets they may be close to offering everything.


----------



## Edd (Dec 11, 2010)

Skimaine said:


> The Bridge is more forgivable and manageable than the Mantra.  Like the AC50, the Mantra is probably more ski than I can handle.



I can't speak to the current Bridge, but last years was unpleasant to ride compared to the current Mantra.  I also find the Mantra more managable and versatile than the AC50.


----------



## Rushski (Dec 11, 2010)

billski said:


> I'm looking a doing a demo day next Saturday the 18th.   In general, do most manufacturers have the same gear at every mountain?  Trying to decide where to go.  While terrain matters, selection does too.  Thanks.



Not ever sure what brands will be at what demo day, but was surprised yesterday at Loon that almost all the ski brands were there.

Atomic, Head, Rossi, K2, Blizzard, Nordica, Volkl, Salomon, Fischer, Dynastar, even Line.  Only big name not there was Elan.


----------



## Skimaine (Dec 13, 2010)

Here were my un-scientific findings:

Volkl AC50 – Loved them.  They were fairly quick edge to edge and had great edge grip.  They inspired instant confidence for me.  They really hooked up for me which makes sense as I currently ski AC3’s.  These are ice carvers for sure.  I thought this would be too much ski for me (e.g. not forgiving enough for my less than classic style), but they handled nicely.  

Nordica Enforcers – The Enforcers were very stable at speed and had good grip, but I found these heavy and sluggish compared to the other All Mountain skis.  

Volkl Kendo – The Kendo was quickest edge to edge and a fun ride.  It had good grip, but was not quite as stable at speed as other All Mountain skis.  Like the AC50, it inspired instant confidence for me and it hooked up for me in spite of it having a fairly large turn radius.  

Atomic Blackeye TI – The Backeye just did not hook-up for me.  It was well behaved and it skied fine, however, it just did seem to fit my ski style or turn radius.   I never felt like I could get aggressive with this ski.  

Rossi S86 – This was a fun ski.  It was responsive and the 2nd quickest of the All Mountain skis.  It was light underfoot and skied well on the hard pack and in soft snow.   Of the All Mountain skis, I like this the best.  Good choice for 1 ski quiver.  

Rossi Avenger 82 Carbon – This ski just did not work for me at all.  I was trying to get to ride the Avenger 82 TI, but had to settle for the Carbon.  The ski did not set an edge for me.  I could not wait for the next demo.

K2 Aftershock – The Aftershock was a fun ride and set a good edge.  It felt confident underfoot.   

Volkl Bridge – The Bridge was adequately behaved on the hard pack, and very good on groomers, but as advertised it is really at home in soft snow.  It seems to float over the piles instead of bashing them and it handled the un-groomed man-made snow nicely.   

I would have liked to try the Blizzard G-Power FSIQ (not represented), Volkl AC30 and Mantra (ran out of time).


----------



## Edd (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow!  That's a pretty good list of skis in one day.  I'd love to try the Kendos, S86, and Aftershock.  

Did you make a decision on buying?


----------



## Skimaine (Dec 14, 2010)

Edd said:


> Wow!  That's a pretty good list of skis in one day.  I'd love to try the Kendos, S86, and Aftershock.
> 
> Did you make a decision on buying?



Full disclosure - that was a two day list, although Saturday was cut short because of lift issues.  I also purchased the Volkl Bridge this year.  Just waiting to take delivery.  

I was really doing some basic research looking for a front face, hard snow carver.  The Volkl AC50 would be my pick from that list.  I would like to try the Blizzards and take a better sample of the K2 offerings.  

For an all mountain skis/one ski quiver, I liked the Rossi S86.   If you really like to scream, the Enforcer would be a good choice as well.


----------

